# Tappan



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Where can you get crappie minnows near Tappan lake?


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

Bees said:


> Where can you get crappie minnows near Tappan lake?


there is a bait shop on rt. 800 as you leave dennison


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

The Marina is the only place that I know.


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

RogerM said:


> there is a bait shop on rt. 800 as you leave dennison


Do you know the name of the place?


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Last Stop Tackle Shop


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I stopped there yesterday for minnows and was pleasantly surprised of how much inventory they have for a new small shop. Discovered I went to high school with the owner. I believe they will do well and be in business for a long time.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

there isnt the place right across from the ramp anymore?


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

No. It closed last year


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Big Oil said:


> Last Stop Tackle Shop



Is this the place just out of Tippecanoe at the top of the hill? Understand they have bait and give a generous count on the minnows ?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

No , it’s about 3 miles outside of Dennison going toward Stillwater on Rt8. It’s on the left hand side right before Moravian Trail Hill. I believe the address is 7815.


----------

